
Show HN: Download your CCPA data (an aggregation of links) - choyle
https://yourdata.netlify.app/
======
choyle
Hi HN,

In compliance with the new CCPA Data protection laws, companies that make over
$25 million per year or collect data from more than 50,000 people are required
to provide their users access to their data.

After poking around, I discovered that companies don't make it a very user
friendly experience to request access to, delete, or request not to sell your
data. Sometimes you need to fill out one form - sometimes several. Sometimes
you even need to send an email to a privacy team with a picture of your
driver's license.

I thought it would be useful to make a simple resource I could share with
friends and family that makes the process more straightforward. It's not a
comprehensive list of companies, but if it's seen as a useful, I'll continue
to add resources/information to the site.

Let me know your thoughts. Thanks

